# Black steel wheels



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Doe anyone know if there is a plain black steel wheel that will fit the GTO? Looking for them for for winter tires.:confused


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the bolt pattern a stock GM pattern?
If so, there is a GM plain steel wheel for winter tires i put on my 98 Z-28, they actually looked pretty cool too, 
I got them from a local aftermarket store but, i know they orderd em from GM
They were $104/each. If i recall they only come in 16's
I actually still have them, but shipping would be a killer


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

For the $416.00 the wheels would cost and the $200-$400 winter tires would cost you could buy a beater to drive in the snow with and save your GTO from certain death.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*agreed!*

Totally agree, i wasn;t condoning driving the GTO in winter, i should have added, We drove the Z-28 through the first mild snow storm & that was enough, she got parked until the following spring.
Off topic but not really, I cannot find indoor storage anywhere near where i live, i was thinking about one of those portable garages, you know what i mean? They;re a heavy canvas, put plastic down for a floor, jack the car up, pull the wheels & maybe bag the discs/hubs? 
Any thoughts on storing this way? or additional stuff to do?


----------



## Danny Goat (Dec 9, 2020)

SPICERED2006 said:


> Doe anyone know if there is a plain black steel wheel that will fit the GTO? Looking for them for for winter tires.:confused


Go to ss396.com. Look for Chevelle COPO wheels. 14 and 15" sizes. I have 14x7 on my 1066. GTO


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Summit has them in all sizes.


----------



## ticerast (Aug 13, 2020)

Was the OP pertaining to plain black steel wheels or modern (aftermarket) black steel wheels like American Racing Wheels?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I think he is talking about a 04 to 06 GTO. Put this thread is 11 years old


----------

